# Non-Eu citizen, done Medical residency in USA, looking to move to Italy



## VagueClient (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello guys!

I am a final year medical student, non-EU citizen studying at a non-EU country from which I will graduate this year. I'm planning to apply for the residency training in the USA, and later down the line I'd like to move to Europe if the stars align; preferably Italy.

My question is, what is the process like to equalize my residency training done in the USA, and my non-EU medical diploma in Italy? How easy is it to find a job afterwards? And if you have any other tips please do let me know, thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

First thing to think about is the starting salary is €1200 a month IIRC.

You'd have to get the consulate to accept and convert all your school results. 

It gets harder after that


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just about all medical professions are considered to be "regulated" and require special recognition procedures - including language proficiency. 

This page from the europa.eu site may help: https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ifications/regulated-professions/index_en.htm

It should lead you to a link to information on national administrations where you can find specifics on recognition of professional certifications obtained outside the EU. It is not an easy process.


----------



## VagueClient (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you guys for the information. My biggest issue is actually that my medical diploma is to be issued from North Cyprus (non-EU). North Cyprus is already unrecognized as a seperate country, and as such, problems arise. For instance, the UK and Egypt absolutely refuse all medical diplomas coming from North Cyprus due to political reasons. While for example the USA, Germany, Sweden have no issues whatsoever. I am worried if these issues apply to Italy as well. I have tried to get in contact with the ministry of health in Italy but have received no response regarding this 😞

If you have any recommendations I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to talk to the consulate. They're the ones who handles degree equivalence. 

https://consnewyork.esteri.it/conso...azioni_di_valore/dichiarazioni-di-valore.html

But from reading that it seems you'd have to go to the consulate in Cyprus


----------

